# do you remember all that UV paper and film I had?



## ferny (Feb 23, 2007)

No? Good!

I decided to have a fiddle with it a couple of days ago. This is the big stuff, 45cm x 66cm (around that size). So I had to cut it up. I tried to enlarge an image on it. The paper is sensitive to UV light, I think. But my enlarger has a UV filter which I can't remove. I developed the paper in my normal paper developer and I got no image. It was a test strip and the exposer went from 30+ seconds to 5. So either the developer isn't compatible or I'm not getting the correct type of light from the enlarger (I knew I wasn't). Or both.

The room has florescent tubes in it so I thought I'd give those a try. I layed some keys on it and exposed it for a couple of minutes. I developed it the same way as I do B&W paper and this is the result.






Blotchy, but interesting.No clear tones but you'll notice that the white areas are parts around the keys. The bits hit by UV light are black, as are the areas under the keys. I decided to have another go but increase the exposure time and raise the temperature of the chemicals to 38 degrees. This is the result.





A lot more black. It looks like an X-ray doesn't it? The parts of the keys which are grey must be from UV light creeping under them and bouncing around. And also, under the leather part of my car keeys it's got a greeny/yellow tone. So now I know, hot chemicals and long exposures. I've hardly been scientific, I'm just fiddling. I had no idea if or how any of this worked.

I also had a go with some lightbulbs and did the the same way as picture two.





For some reson I've got a clear white line down the middle.It could be a paper fault? It also looks like no developer touched those areas but it must have as it was in a constantly moving drum.



So now I know I can't use my enlarger to make a print. But... this is where the fun could start. My enlarger came in two forms, colour (which I have) and B&W. As a result you can remove the head with two screws. The lens and everything stays where it is. I have an old bug zapper. The know the ones which give off UV light to draw in the flies and then you hear that wonderful "CRACK" as they get zapped? I'm going to have a go at making something with that. All I need to do is make a box the same size as the head, put the bulb in there and away I go. Well, obviously it's slightly more complicated than that but it can't be too hard to do.

And I may cut a small piece up and put it in the back of the Holga. Hey, I could even make a roll of it and put it in there! I'll first have to check to see if my new safelight puts out any UV light. If it doesn't then I'll be able to see what I'm doing. It'll be interesting to see what happens. I have no idea about exposure times or anything.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2007)

The second one clearly has the best exposure. I like that photogram look. :thumbup: Glad you were able to fool around and use up some of that stuff that came with your enlarger and other equipment. 

So now let's see some more traditional prints from you, too! What are you saying, you can't use the enlarger to make a print? I thought you had made a few already, the waterfall, etc., springs to mind.


----------



## ferny (Feb 23, 2007)

No, this paper only reacts to UV light. So I could leave it under the enlarger all day and it wouldn't react to it because it has a UV filter built in. I've got some film of the same size which also only reacts to UV light. So if I wanted to use that I'd cut it up into 120 size and shove it into the Holga. It's all just experimenting and a bit of fun. I got it all for nothing anyway.

I can make normal prints. 

Right now I'm on the look out for c-41 chemicals. Neither of my local shops cna get any.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 23, 2007)

Doncha just love when fiddling around and experimenting gives you interesting and unexpected results like that?


----------



## df3photo (Feb 23, 2007)

I want to see the Holga pics... that would be tight.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 26, 2007)

Man Ray lives!


----------



## JC1220 (Feb 27, 2007)

You could try using a black light to expose it, not sure what spectrum you need for this paper as not all black lights have the same, but it should work, I would where some protective glasses too depending on the light.

just a thought.


----------

